# oil pressure hookup on 3.3



## tmeh (Oct 15, 2004)

hey,
i've got a 2000 pathfinder i will be putting in an oil pressure gauge and was wondering if any could tell me where the is a bung in the block for oil besides the original oil pressure switch location...
and if you know which plug i should pull that won't have coolant behind it, if you could tell me the thread type as well  

experimenting is great, but i don't feel like re-doing my coolant, or messing with finding threads and adapters that fit

if theres a kit available that doesn't require drilling the motor a heads up would be appreciated

THANKS :fluffy: <--?


----------

